# Sunterra Membership



## Hannah (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm a new member of the Sunterra and as I was looking through some other threads, is there a annual membership club fee?


----------



## Dollie (Apr 17, 2006)

There is a yearly club dues, currently $149 for US members.  This includes the II membership.  There is no exchange charge for Sunterra reservations.  However, with II each time you make a reservation there is an exchange fee of $135 for US exchanges ($149 for international).


----------

